# post polypectomy syndrome



## cpccoder2008 (Nov 9, 2011)

Can anyone tell me the diagnosis of post polypectomy syndrome ?

Thanks


----------



## nrichard (Nov 9, 2011)

*Found this article online and this is what I think.*

Post polypectomy electrocoagulation syndrome (also known as
 postpolypectomy syndrome and transmural burn syndrome)
 refers to the development of abdominal pain, fever, leukocytosis,
 and peritoneal inflammation in the absence of frank perforation
 that occurs after polypectomy with electrocoagulation
 Recognition of postpolypectomy syndrome is important to avoid
 unnecessary exploratory laparotomy since it resolves with
 conservative treatment in the majority of patients.

 Postpolypectomy syndrome develops when electrical current
 applied during polypectomy extends past the mucosa into the
 muscularis propria and serosa, resulting in a transmural burn without perforation.
 Serosal irritation leads to a localized
 inflammatory response that *manifests clinically as a localized
 peritonitis.*
 So I'm thinking 567.9 (localized peritonitis) description says unspecified peritonitis


----------



## Grintwig (Nov 22, 2011)

How about 564.2 or 998.9?


----------

